# Credit card, help worried



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I thought payment was next week, but it's this Friday 18th I always pay it well before it's due will pay cash in 1st thing tommorrow do u think it will be ok,


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Can't you pay now online? It should go through within a couple of days. I pay all my bills online and paid one 2 days before it was due as I forgot and it went through the day it was due.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

What bank is it mate? I have the 'Faster Payments' system on mine and can pay cash into my branch, then immediately log onto my online banking, the funds are clear and then pay the card payment. Within 2 hours the payment is accepted by the card co. and the entire transaction has been done in only a few hours. It can sometimes take a day or so to show up on the account, but actual thing is totally done pretty much instantaneously.

Depends on the bank, and if you have online banking set up and that faster payment scheme in operation though.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

been in the news this week that "faster payment" isn't available on an alarming amount of credit cars. I always have either a dd set up or for the credit card, I try to set a reminder. Never left it too late


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Worst case scenario is you'll get the standard £12 late payment charge - not exactly the end of the world, but I think if it's not due until Friday, and you pay in first thing in the morning, you might just get away with it.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Viper said:


> Worst case scenario is you'll get the standard £12 late payment charge - not exactly the end of the world, but I think if it's not due until Friday, and you pay in first thing in the morning, you might just get away with it.


Thats true to a point, but if he is in a special offer period i.e. interest free purchases / 0% balance transfer. There is a good chance you will lose that, any fault on the account and you lose the special rates etc.

The only thing you could do if they do charge you is kick off and say you will transfer the balance to another card, they will let it go probably once if you havent faulted before.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Its a lloyds credit card have had it for years and have never been near the due date, just got my weeks muddled up, Ive not looked at setting up online. ill have a look in to that for future ref, Ill pay in tommrorow that should give 3 working days. 

£12 is def not the end of the world aslong as it doesn't go against my credit score etc?


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

HornetSting said:


> Thats true to a point, but if he is in a special offer period i.e. interest free purchases / 0% balance transfer. There is a good chance you will lose that, any fault on the account and you lose the special rates etc.
> 
> The only thing you could do if they do charge you is kick off and say you will transfer the balance to another card, they will let it go probably once if you havent faulted before.


Luckly im not on any special offers, i just pay full balence every month


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

shane_ctr said:


> Luckly im not on any special offers, i just pay full balence every month


Best way to be. You actually get a better credit rating if you do have credit cards etc than someone thats never had a loan or credit card. As long as you pay it off. They dont like lending to people that they dont know anything about, as they want to know that they will get their money back.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

shane_ctr said:


> Its a lloyds credit card have had it for years and have never been near the due date, just got my weeks muddled up, Ive not looked at setting up online. ill have a look in to that for future ref, Ill pay in tommrorow that should give 3 working days.
> 
> £12 is def not the end of the world aslong as it doesn't go against my credit score etc?


It wont effect your credit score if you are late, only if you default on payment. Then it will take a month or so.

I think paying cash in the bank is the fastest way and you should be fine.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

If your worried I would give them a quick call and let them know you have paid either enough to cover the min payment or the balance in full. Provided you have kept a well maintained account they shouldn't have an problems in making a note and wavier any late payment fee on the account of a mistake.

Obviously if you try this after the payment date or have a bad account history it is unlikely to work. If your ever worried about something like this it is always best to give them a ring and you might be surprised what they can do for you.... your a customer after all!


----------



## Driven (Jul 10, 2010)

PaulN said:


> It wont effect your credit score if you are late, only if you default on payment. Then it will take a month or so.
> 
> I think paying cash in the bank is the fastest way and you should be fine.
> 
> ...


If both your bank and the credit card company accept faster payments then online transfer would be much quicker...

I have a Santander Zero card (currency fee free) and if I make an online payment (bank transfer) from my bank to Santander the payment is applied within seconds! After making the payment I can log on to my Santander Zero account and see the payment straight away!


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

i've done this in the past... just give them a call and let them know got your dates mixed up, and that you've made payment today (tell them how you made payment) and that you just wanted them to know just in case it doesn't reach them on the day.

Then phone up on the day to confirm it's reached them.

Credit cards companies aren't always the big baddies people make them out to be... just keep them in the loop with whats going on and you'll be fine.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I forgot to pay once, phoned up and explained that I had forgotten and they refunded me the interest they had charged.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Driven said:


> If your worried I would give them a quick call and let them know you have paid either enough to cover the min payment or the balance in full. Provided you have kept a well maintained account they shouldn't have an problems in making a note and wavier any late payment fee on the account of a mistake.
> 
> Obviously if you try this after the payment date or have a bad account history it is unlikely to work. If your ever worried about something like this it is always best to give them a ring and you might be surprised what they can do for you.... your a customer after all!





bjarvis2785 said:


> i've done this in the past... just give them a call and let them know got your dates mixed up, and that you've made payment today (tell them how you made payment) and that you just wanted them to know just in case it doesn't reach them on the day.
> 
> Then phone up on the day to confirm it's reached them.
> 
> Credit cards companies aren't always the big baddies people make them out to be... just keep them in the loop with whats going on and you'll be fine.


As these two gents have said, a quick call and it will all be sorted. They don't want to fall out with customers, and with your history of always paying on time they'll sort it out on the spot. If they do try to impose a late payment charge, just say you'll take your business elsewhere (you're worth a lot to them even though full payment is made every month, as they make a good commision % from the traders you spend your money at (just ask the detailing world traders!!!!)), so it shouldn't be a problem.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Just ring them up. They may wavier the £12~ fee too. Doesnt normally affect your credit score until the 3rd late/missed payment from experience with customers at work.


----------

